# I will now only post once its done!!!



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

As many of you are aware, my car has been with JBS for some time to have a new Turbo fitted along with a number of other performance parts etc. (Very similar to Lego's but without the capacity increase!) I've resisted to this point in writing anything as its not something I wanted to do, but I'm so annoyed that this is a way of me venting my frustration.

They have had the car for 7 weeks now and repeatedly told me time and time again it will be ready in 2 days then another 2 days then another 2 days and this has now been going on for the last 3 weeks. I was quite relaxed at first and said that I don't mind the car not being ready for GTI but as long as its within time for EvenTT09 then thats fine.

Having spoken to them on Tuesday this week, I was informed that picking the car up on Thu is definately going to happen. They had started the tuning/mapping and it would be finished in time and they would even get the car on the rollers for me and give me a print out of what the mods now mean my car produces re power and torque.

So I call this morning, having booked the afternoon off and making them aware that Friday isn't possible, Sat the car is booked in for a full detailing in readiness for the show etc and that my only opportunity of collecting it in time for EvenTT09 is today, only to be told that the car has still yet to be tuned as is not in a position to be taken away and that James who is doing the tuning is not in at the moment and is not even contactable at the moment and that Mike has no clue how far the car is away from being ready. I am told that other things have stopped them from being able to make progress on my car, which is basically saying that other projects etc are more important and whether my car is ready or not isnt!

I dropped in to see them on Thu last week and James told me himself that it should be done by Tuesday!

What is going on!??

Obviously, I am fuming as they are giving me no indication of the car being ready at any time and I face the possibility of not having my car in time for Sunday.

I don't know what to do, I don't know what to say but I'm so angry that this situation has occured and that I am writing this at 11.30am on Sat 16th July just three days before the EvenTT09 with every likelihood of not having a car.

They have had it for 7 weeks this Sat!!!

Its not like ive not had experience of this kind of conversion before because I had a Big Turbo conversion done just 10 months ago and I realise that things happen and things run on, but 7 weeks!!!!!!

I'm waiting for them to come back to me today and tell me what is going to happen otherwise I will lose money on booking the detailer for Sat but most importantly I miss the National TT Event!

I'll update when I have further news!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yea,, shit mate ......


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

G12MO X said:


> I did think they may deliver this time , Is it just the mapping? :?


Apparently so, but that fact that James is the only one that can do the tuning and they don't know where he is and can't get in touch with him doesnt look great!

I would expect right now that they would be pulling out all teh stops to get this car tuned and delivered on time now!

Its not like we are talking a £100 job we talking thousands!

:x

But what can I do? My hands are tied!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> G12MO X said:
> 
> 
> > I did think they may deliver this time , Is it just the mapping? :?
> ...


 I don't believe they can't get in touch with him he MUST have a mobile phone. Sounds like somethings going on to me and they are keeping you in the dark. I would get over there and have it out with them and check your cars even with them etc. :evil:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

I find it amazing that companies like JBS let this happen. Annoying owners club/ forum members who will clearly air their complaints on public forums must lose them buisness & spoil their rep no end :?

Fair enough if there are genuine reasons bit it sounds like they are just fobbing you off with lame excuses 

Can't get hold of him? Thats not a decent excuse [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

les said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > G12MO X said:
> ...


I did that last Thu Les!

I went over to have a look and everything was together and ready to be mapped!

I am going to wait and see what response I get today and then decide what action I could possibly take.

Sooooo annoyed!

I've just looked through my e-mails with them and its been over-running for so long. They have promised me that they have had someone put on my car dedicated to have it completed and done everything they can to put my mind at rest but unfortunately, not delivered!

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

VSPURS
I don't believe they can't get in touch with him he MUST have a mobile phone. Sounds like somethings going on to me and they are keeping you in the dark. I would get over there and have it out with them and check your cars even with them etc. :evil:[/quote said:


> I did that last Thu Les!
> 
> I went over to have a look and everything was together and ready to be mapped!
> 
> ...


OK time to get tuff and use all you have. When you do get it back keep a retainer ( some money back) tell them you have been messed about far too much and you will release the rest of the money when you are 100% happy with their work. Then I would insist on a reduction due to the unreasonable time they have had the car and all the false promisses. This is clearly not on and very bad customer care in fact its no care at all. I would also threaten them with trading standards if you don't get satisfaction and quick.


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

id be really pissed at not getting it in time for event :? its a shame because jbs seem to have some really good kits but there time keeping has been up a few times now with people waiting stupid amounts of time to get cars back 

i take it you cant pay for the rest and get the mapping somewhere else


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear this mate. I was in your position 2 months ago with the bodyshop.

It's so unbelievablly infuriating when it's happeninig. Will say the same that was said to me at the time. They shouldn't be messing you around and it should be ready BUT it's important that they get it right. Mine was a 2week job that took 5.5 weeks in the end! I know exactly how you feel mate [smiley=bomb.gif] .

Hang in there, but I would be on the phone every few hours asking for progress updates. Would also expect something as a goodwill gesture.

Like you I missed Ace. Gutting and hope you don't miss it.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

26ash_tt said:


> id be really pissed at not getting it in time for event :? its a shame because jbs seem to have some really good kits but there time keeping has been up a few times now with people waiting stupid amounts of time to get cars back
> 
> i take it you cant pay for the rest and get the mapping somewhere else


Supposedly, they are mid way through the mapping, so, no there isn't a lot I can do about it!

I've just got to sit and wait and hope that I get a call later to say that it will be delivered to me tomorrow as I can't get out to go and pick it up, but my worry is that its not mapped properly and runs like a bag of spanners and ends up going back again, worst still damaging something!

I wonder if it will get done in time for Audi's in the Park!???


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hark said:


> Sorry to hear this mate. I was in your position 2 months ago with the bodyshop.
> 
> It's so unbelievablly infuriating when it's happeninig. Will say the same that was said to me at the time. They shouldn't be messing you around and it should be ready BUT it's important that they get it right. Mine was a 2week job that took 5.5 weeks in the end! I know exactly how you feel mate [smiley=bomb.gif] .
> 
> ...


I hear what your saying but I planned the run over factor in and gave a 7 week gap!!!


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

thats a good point the last thing you want is for them to rush the map to keep you happy, be a shame not to see your car on sunday if not finished


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Likewise mate I left what I thought was enough time. Sods law.

If you need a lift you know where I am.

Who was doing your detailing?


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

gutted for ya mate - I'd be camping on their fookin sofa... why do people insist on giving false timescales, or if not false, too tight to have a chance of realistically meeting. Any workload, whatever the scope, should be planned in accordance with all other work they have got on. Any work booked inlater should have the end date pushed out but they always try and juggle...then they get it wrong and it annoys the people who pay their wages.....let's hope that the delay is in pursuit of perfection. I know we moan about timescales but TBH mate if you get it back not quite right 'cos they rushed the last 5% it would p1ss you off even more....

good luck

stu


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Tim G said:


> I find it amazing that companies like JBS let this happen. Annoying owners club/ forum members who will clearly air their complaints on public forums must lose them buisness & spoil their rep no end :?
> 
> Fair enough if there are genuine reasons bit it sounds like they are just fobbing you off with lame excuses
> 
> Can't get hold of him? Thats not a decent excuse [smiley=bomb.gif]


this is true,, but the write up in the current Redline magazine probabally reaches more people than what this forum does and everybody else just thinks that they are great !!!!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

roddy said:


> Tim G said:
> 
> 
> > I find it amazing that companies like JBS let this happen. Annoying owners club/ forum members who will clearly air their complaints on public forums must lose them buisness & spoil their rep no end :?
> ...


The reason why the car is there is due to the quality of their work and this is not a moan about the quality it a moan about the speed at which it has been completed.

As Sam quotes above, I am still yet to find out if the money has been worth it.

I might get it back and find out that the turbo spools up at 4500 and then not only would I be unhappy with the time taken I would also be unhappy with results.

I've just got to sit and wait, but I've still not had an update back from them in the last hour and a half so if I've not heard anything by 3.30pm I'll call again as they would have had 4 hours by then to have got back to me.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

As i said on facebook mate, im gutted for you!!!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

G12MO X said:


> Any news? Arn't JBS doing a stand at the EVENT 09?


They have said that they will be there but will not have a stand?????

and, no news yet!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

feel for you mate! been in this position so many times before and it's really annoying and frustrating.go pick her up and take it to MRC as they'll map it in an afternoon :wink:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

so sorry to hear, my fingers, toes, and eyes are crossed for you

:mrgreen:

i would be actually crying by now if it was me


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Have been in your exact position this time last year. I rushed the mapping and the car had to go back (had to go back anyway for a check up), the first map I took was very conservative and kept going into limp mode if I pushed it even moderately hard.

The map in the end was worth it, but it took a long time, car was more than 7 weeks late in the end after everything that happend! Mine was the first twin scroll on a 1.8 (although I think you may have the bigger TS turbo?), would have thought they would have a good base map by now as Lego had the hybrid TS on his 1.8 and I have the normal TS on my 1.8, so files to work from.

The delay in mine (one of them) ended up being down to the N75 valve failing intermitently, causing the map to work fine one second and fail completely the next.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok, next update.

Having not received a call from them, I called to try and get an update.

I have now found out that the car is being loaded with its 4th generation file and being taken out for testing again in the next half an hour!

The feedback was that they should be close but no gaurantee's that it would be 100% as yet. As much as I want the car back, I want it to be mapped perfectly and so regardless as to how close they think they are, I just want it done. They agreed that the only thing holding them back is time to do it and so they are on it.

I asked that they give me a call when it is back from testing to let me know how close this file is and then give me half a chance of understanding if its likely to be 100% before the weekend.

Apparently each file takes half a day to complete but only 20mins to test. So maybe they could get another one on it and tested before the end of today, but that would depend on them pulling their finger out and to be honest I doubt that is going to happen.

The biggest thing for me is that I want them to be calling me and letting me know whats happening especially as they have run so far over the expected completion date. I'll see how they get on and hope that i'll get a call later with an update.

[smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

A shop that actually phones the customer back?!! I call BS lol.

I would be really pissed and would expect some type of compensation for being 7 weeks late and causing you to waste money on a detail job that isn't going to happen. If they hadn't called you about the map today, i would show up with a flatbed and take your car away to a shop that's willing to put the time, effort and care to get you sorted.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Must be very very annoying for you pal, i hate it when companies dont phone back.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Must be very very annoying for you pal, i hate it when companies dont phone back.


Yeah and its not that I am having something like an air filter changed either!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Steve I'd be very suspicious about the time constraints they are giving you regarding the mapping.

When I had my custom map done at Vagcheck they were tweaking and reloading files in minutes - and the guy who writes the maps was abroad.

I'm no expert by any means but the fact that Wak and Morgan were tweaking my map on the fly with their code developer online yet still managing to complete it in a day, speaks volumes.

This isn't the first time we've read about this kind of service at JBS. Okay everything can be delayed or problems can arise unexpectedly, but most customers will understand that and will accept it if kept informed of progress. The fact that James is 'unavailable' is probably the most galling and it's a lesson in how not to give customer service.

I feel for you mate. I'd be livid and looking for heads to roll.

cheers

rich


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

I feel for you, as I had the same, but there is no point getting annoyed at it and no point talking about compensation and discounts, as it is not going to happen unless you specifically have a contract that is time limited (I doubt you do!), else your 'contract' with them is to do the agreed work for an agreed price - the time taken is (legally) irrelevant.

Just concentrate (as you seem to be) on getting your car back and ensuring that it is 100% finished when you get it back.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Did you find out if James had returned ? is he working on the car or has he gone on holiday  
Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

skiwhiz said:


> Did you find out if James had returned ? is he working on the car or has he gone on holiday
> Hope it all works out for you.


James is still not there so I'm a little bit dubious with the information i've been given unless he is mapping the files from a different location and sending them through, regardless, it shows a complete lack of respect for the situation with my car!

:?


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > Did you find out if James had returned ? is he working on the car or has he gone on holiday
> ...


totally agree and with your hard earned ££££'s, seriously though I would ask has he gone away then when it comes to discussing the bill you have more to throw at them, not that you need it.


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > Did you find out if James had returned ? is he working on the car or has he gone on holiday
> ...


Not good  
Really wanted too see your car again although have learnt not to park next to you (like at ace) as your car attracts crowds of people :lol: i wonder why :wink:

Hope it all works out for te best..


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I've still not given up all hope! :roll:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

VSPURS said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > Did you find out if James had returned ? is he working on the car or has he gone on holiday
> ...


James does a lot of mapping at home and emails the files through to Kev who loads them and tests them. Kev does some mapping also, but I think it is only James who does the more advanced mapping for Stage 3 (custom) maps.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mate in a word they are taking the piss :evil:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

elrao said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > skiwhiz said:
> ...


And that can be done on a laptop anywhere, so long as you can access a free wireless hub :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

les said:


> Mate in a word _they are taking the piss_ :evil:


is that not 5 words and a smiley????

Steve hope it gets sorted before Sunday...


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

jammyd said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Mate in a word _they are taking the piss_ :evil:
> ...


Me too, but guess what?

Still no call back as promised!

[smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Mate in a word _they are taking the piss_ :evil:
> ...


 The word being "piss" the ones before are just carriers to it and the smiley isnt a word :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

les said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


At least you guys are managing to put a smile on my face! Lol! :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i dont neccessarily think they are taking the piss, more of a bit incompitant ,, i dont mean in tech ability , more like in ability in doing things in the expected time frame ,..... its not 5 oclock yet !!!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

roddy said:


> i dont neccessarily think they are taking the piss, more of a bit incompitant ,, i dont mean in tech ability , more like in ability in doing things in the expected time frame ,..... its not 5 oclock yet !!!


Ok I'll start the betting and i'll give long odds on them calling me before 5!

500/1!

Anyone interested???

:roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

roddy said:


> i dont neccessarily think they are taking the piss, more of a bit incompitant ,, i dont mean in tech ability , more like in ability in doing things in the expected time frame ,..... its not 5 oclock yet !!!


 It's not good customer care in fact its down right BAD customer care. If you dont think its not taking the piss by promissing to call back and giving repeated time scales for the work to be completed etc etc etc then god knows what you think is. :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > i dont neccessarily think they are taking the piss, more of a bit incompitant ,, i dont mean in tech ability , more like in ability in doing things in the expected time frame ,..... its not 5 oclock yet !!!
> ...


 500/1 sounds a bit optimistic to me mate try 5000/1 mind you given they arent taking the piss then they will have called you before you have read this :lol: In all seriousness I do feel for you and I just hope alls well soon and optimistically before Sunday.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Steve in the words of the Italian job. Hang on lads, I've got a great idea ...

What about, they work on it all day tomorrow. You get a lift there and they bring the car on Sunday? If they are coming anyway, might be a creative solution?

Depends how close they are tbh


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hark said:


> Steve in the words of the Italian job. Hang on lads, I've got a great idea ...
> 
> What about, they work on it all day tomorrow. You get a lift there and they bring the car on Sunday? If they are coming anyway, might be a creative solution?
> 
> Depends how close they are tbh


Yeah, I've thought of so many possible scenario's but it all depends on whether what they are saying is a true reflection on reality!

Still no contact by the way!

4:59pm!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

If I had a quid for everytime a tuner/garage/car shop hadn't phoned me back I'd have as many mods as you. :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hark said:


> If I had a quid for everytime a tuner/garage/car shop hadn't phoned me back I'd have as many mods as you. :wink:


Lol!

:lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

well I make it 5.07 and did they call? :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I know what you need ,its a MkII RS test drive for the weekend, are they friends with any dealers ?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> I know what you need ,its a MkII RS test drive for the weekend, are they friends with any dealers ?


What a great idea!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Guess what!!!

I called them and I have some kinda good news.

I spoke to Kev who has been testing the car and he told me this:

The Turbo starts pulling low boost around the 2500 mark and can feel/hear it from there through to 4000 where it is coming in really strong till it hits full boost at 4500. In his words the car is extremely rapid!

He is going to turn the timing down a little to bring the performance at lower revs but the issue that they have is that its running too much boost at the high end and and they have to cap it and knock some boost off.

His expectation is that the car will be mapped 100% tomorrow although I have asked that he plan in the Sat aswell as I want it 100%

The plan therefore is that they will call me (Yeah I know!) at about 2pm tomorrow and let me know where they are with it and let me know if there is a possibility of picking the car up tomorrow or whether it is going to run into Sat. Either way it is looking good for Sun! Fingers crossed!

Can wait to feel what 'extremely rapid' is!


----------



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

Keeping everything crossed for you mate, especially as i would like to see it in the flesh on Sunday. 8) 8)


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Can wait to feel what 'extremely rapid' is!

[/quote]

From what i'd heard about this car it was 'extremely quick' :? :?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

les said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > i dont neccessarily think they are taking the piss, more of a bit incompitant ,, i dont mean in tech ability , more like in ability in doing things in the expected time frame ,..... its not 5 oclock yet !!!
> ...


news flash ;;;;; have you read the latest ///////...i could call it doing as good a job as they can in the real world,,, you are being very judgmental when actually you dont have a "barrs iron brew " about what is going on behind the scene !!!! [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] 
ps i am glad to hear that Vspur is at last seeing some light in the tunnel, and hope that he is well happy when he does get it back !!!!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

No fighting now guys!

I'm making some progress.

There's everychance that because they are in Chesterfield I'll pick it up on my way to the AGM on Sat.

I've still got everything crossed and hope that it could be sorted tomorrow but I want it to be perfect!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> No fighting now guys!
> 
> I'm making some progress.
> 
> ...


fear not mate,, the only thing you will need to be crossing is the CHEQUE !!!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

roddy said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


 Yes I read the latest did you? Vspurs RANG THEM not the other way round and yes I am being judgemental as I trust everything Vspurs has said on here. :wink: Quote from Vspurs "I called them" end quote :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> No fighting now guys!
> 
> I'm making some progress.
> 
> ...


 And you have every right to expect it to be right and perfect for tomorrow. Chop shop can build a whole car from scrap in 3 weeks :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yea yea yea yea ,,, yawn, yawn , ( hope you didnt loose toooo much money )


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Hope you get it back for sunday mate i really really do, fingers crossed for ya steve.

I want to leave you standing on the A38 mate :lol: :lol: As if


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

roddy said:


> yea yea yea yea ,,, yawn, yawn , ( hope you didnt loose toooo much money )


 Now your sounding like an insider mate. Why try and defend the indefensible and whats this crap your spouting about loosing money :lol: ? Did they ring him back before 5pm in fact would they have rung him at all today...I think not so money due my way if at all. Hmmm mates of yours are they :wink: Does make me wonder esp if you have read much of what Vspurs has written. It certainly sounds like you dont believe most of what he's said if you have that unless you are in some way connected to theses guys. :roll:

Vspurs fingers crossed for you mate that you get your car back 100% and its been worth the wait. However you shouldnt have been treated in such a shabby way as most if not all agree. Want to see your motor on Sunday so good luck.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lol i was right! even the original title thread has been tamed down now :lol: it's a shame you've had to publicly do this on an open forum but it's seemed to work.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

caney said:


> lol i was right! even the original title thread has been tamed down now :lol: it's a shame you've had to publicly do this on an open forum but it's seemed to work.


I've got to say Steve, the improvement in the situation has not been caused by the thread, but the fact that I had two lengthy conversations with Kev and Mike at JBS and action has followed.

The thread was purely the need to vent my frustration and dissappointment that there was a possibility that the car was not going to be ready at all.

I've had to cancel the detailing on Sat which is rubbish, but if it means I have the car for the EvenTT09 its worth it.

I hope now that the reason why my car is with them, which is the quality and reputation of their work makes it all worthwhile.

Cheers


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hopefully a good result then Steve 8)

Look forward to seeing it on Sunday.


----------



## Rubix (Apr 15, 2008)

Good to see you've finally got somewhere mate!!
Thought it'd been a while since I've seen you zipping about the 'nock!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

G12MO X said:


> Any updates today then Steve?


They told me yesterday that they would give me an update after lunch today!

If i've not heard anything by 2.30pm I will call them.


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Hope all goes well and look forward to seeing you on Sunday...


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

now i am NO mechanic.... but 7 weeks  now i may be wrong that the only work you have had done is to the engine :?: so from a 100% non mechanical background....just a bit of messing with my car, my time frame would be along the lines of..discuss with tuners...all happy with the work to be carried out, ok given for the work, contract signed agreeing to cost??? maybe deposit paid ??? agreed date for work to take place???? drop car at tuners ...leave thinking see you soon

car in tuners.. engine out ...say what ? 2 days (it would take less )

all parts needed... in stock or ordered (if ordered how bloody long for delivery ???)

engine strip down ... say what ? 2 days (it would take less )

engine rebuild with new parts .... say what ? 5 days (it would take less )

testing ... say what ? 5 days (it would take less )

in a perfect world.... but 7 weeks... i would have lost the plot lol

sooooo hope you get it for sunday m8


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

bigsyd --------- i can help get a tt gear box out to change the clutch in 2 hours  and i'm a girl :lol:

like bigsyd said its taken the weeeeee a bit having the car 7 weeks

:mrgreen:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> now i am NO mechanic.... but 7 weeks  now i may be wrong that the only work you have had done is to the engine :?: so from a 100% non mechanical background....just a bit of messing with my car, my time frame would be along the lines of..discuss with tuners...all happy with the work to be carried out, ok given for the work, contract signed agreeing to cost??? maybe deposit paid ??? agreed date for work to take place???? drop car at tuners ...leave thinking see you soon
> 
> car in tuners.. engine out ...say what ? 2 days (it would take less )
> 
> ...


Syd,

It's kinda worse than that. I agreed the work 4 weeks before I dropped the car of and paid a deposit (Sizeable) so that they could order all the parts in necessary for the job.

They did have an issue with the cylinder head being sent back as it wasnt up to standard but this wasnt done till 2 weeks ago. You would have thought that this would have been ordered before the car was given to them as a deposit had been paid and I would have hoped that the head would have been checked before that point. Due to this they were not able to fit everything else until the 2nd of July.

Now the question is, what have they been doing on the car up till that point, as they have had it 5 weeks!

In the last 2 weeks they have obviously worked reasonably hard at it but why have the car for 7 weeks with a 4 week notice period if nothing was going to get done on it until now??

Anyway, I'll hopefully find out very soon how they have got on today and whether its likely to be finished today or tomorrow.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

did you say from the deposit paid , along the lines of... i need the car deffo for the TT09 event, even if they say it would be ready much earlier... because this sounds to me what we call in my trade a


> Hospital job


 as in there is no mad rush to get it finished as they have said it only needs to be finished for such a date... i know lets get all the other jobs finished as this can be put on the back burner :x



> 4 weeks before I dropped the car of and paid a deposit (Sizeable) so that they could order all the parts in necessary for the job.


sorry m8 they are taking the piss


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> did you say from the deposit paid , along the lines of... i need the car deffo for the TT09 event, even if they say it would be ready much earlier... because this sounds to me what we call in my trade a
> 
> 
> > Hospital job
> ...


they were made fully aware on a regular basis about having the car ready for EvenTT09. In fact I pushed them the whole time to a date 2 weeks prior to the EvenTT09 knowing it was bound to run over!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

it will all come right m8, and the stress and hassle will be worth it.... it's just a shame that the end result has been tarnished by the tuning company :x


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

G12MO X said:


> Time check 14.37 , any call?


What do you think???

I'll call them now!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> G12MO X said:
> 
> 
> > Time check 14.37 , any call?
> ...


Ok, update achieved!

James is out in the car as we speak having loaded file 5 and is now fine tuning on the go!!!!!

I asked specific closed questions of:

Q) Will it be ready today?
A) No

Q) Will it be ready tomorrow?
A) 100% Definate yes

Q) Can you call me before the end of the day and give me an update following the fine tuning that james is doing now?
A) Yes definately
(We'll see on this one!)

*Result!*

I also asked if they would put it on the rollers tomorrow and get me a print out and they said yes!!!

So, once again everything is crossed, but Mike sounded much more positive and not so scared today so all in all i'm hopeful!

I wait in anticipation!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

dont we all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

ooooooooooooooooh :roll: I am getting excited for you steve, i might be leaving you standing on the A38 yet :lol:

KEEPING MI FINGERS CROSSED MATE


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

They have just CALLED ME!!!!!!!

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

The tuning is still not quite done but have given me the all clear to come and get the car tomorrow!

I have asked them to call me before 3pm to tell me if its not going to be ready as I've got to get a train so touch wood, i'll be picking the car up tomorrow afternoon!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> They have just CALLED ME!!!!!!!
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> ...


That is cutting it fine  
Lets hope its all ok


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> They have just CALLED ME!!!!!!!
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> ...


Good luck with it mate. Shall I book a flatbed for you now! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously, I hope it meets your expectations... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

SAVTT240 said:


> That is cutting it fine
> Lets hope its all ok


Tell me about it, I'm still only 50% convinced it will be ready!

:?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

so ,how do they feel about you posting all this up on an open forum then?it's funny how everything is all moving forward so quickly now!this thread will have damaged their reputation a bit?i'm guessing James won't be there when you pick her up,i've probably read at least 5 threads like this in the last few months or so :roll: anyway i hope it's all you're expecting,if it's a 500bhp capable turbo then i'd be very surprised if it makes 1 bar boost before 4k.what peak boost are they running?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

caney said:


> so ,how do they feel about you posting all this up on an open forum then?it's funny how everything is all moving forward so quickly now!this thread will have damaged their reputation a bit?i'm guessing James won't be there when you pick her up,i've probably read at least 5 threads like this in the last few months or so :roll: anyway i hope it's all you're expecting,if it's a 500bhp capable turbo then i'd be very surprised if it makes 1 bar boost before 4k.what peak boost are they running?


Steve, like I said before this was a way of venting my frustration and is in no way designed to damage anyones reputation. I also said that the whole reason why my car is with them is in fact due to their reputation and quality of work. I'd get no-where venting my disspleasure with the Mrs as she doesnt get it as you guys do.

I'm hoping that James will be there when I pick it up as he is the one person that I really do want to speak to, to find out exactly how everything has gone and how the car has been set up etc.

On an aside, consider that in the Service section of this forum its says it is a place to post 'where and where not(!) to have your TT serviced'. This is promoting telling other forum members about the bad experiences that people have had aswell as the good.

If they have seen the thread, and it has made a difference in regards to them getting the car done on time then thats great, cos it will positively promote their service to the forum, especially if the results that I get from the conversion are what I was hoping for and I will be singing from the rooftops about it, so it works both ways!

Anyway, I wait and see.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

G12MO X said:


> So what is the predicted power ? was 450 ? or closer to 500 ?


The write ups and reviews for this turbo are based on a 2.0 engine and they are quoting 500+. Obviously, I'm running a 1.8 but have done everything else I can to assist the power with ceramic coating, manifold, downpipe etc but would not be dissappointed with something around the 450 mark with a nice big fat chunk or torque!

Hopefully we'll get the answers in around 24 hours time!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Just to cheer you up Steve my spoiler isn't ready. Had problems getting it sprayed. Bodyshop ordered the phantom black using a code I copied from the bloody forum. Turns out to be graphite grey. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

got everything I can possibly have crossed for you Steve. It's gonna be a beast..... :twisted: :twisted:

Never got a ride in it previously, but I'll wait in line patiently......

good luck mate

stu


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hark said:


> Just to cheer you up Steve my spoiler isn't ready. Had problems getting it sprayed. Bodyshop ordered the phantom black using a code I copied from the bloody forum. Turns out to be graphite grey. [smiley=argue.gif]


Can't say it cheers me up, as its a shame that you wont be able to show it on Sunday.

You going to the AGM?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

No

Really pi**ed off, only bloody thing I tried to get done in time. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hark said:


> No
> 
> Really pi**ed off, only bloody thing I tried to get done in time. [smiley=bomb.gif]


Yeah, my spoiler conversion isnt ready either!

But that isnt my main concern!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

stu_tt said:


> got everything I can possibly have crossed for you Steve. It's gonna be a beast..... :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> Never got a ride in it previously, but I'll wait in line patiently......
> 
> ...


Thanks Stu!


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hark said:


> Just to cheer you up Steve my spoiler isn't ready. Had problems getting it sprayed. Bodyshop ordered the phantom black using a code I copied from the bloody forum. Turns out to be graphite grey. [smiley=argue.gif]


Surely they had the code from the phantom black roof you have just had re-sprayed recently :? :?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

SAVTT240 said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Just to cheer you up Steve my spoiler isn't ready. Had problems getting it sprayed. Bodyshop ordered the phantom black using a code I copied from the bloody forum. Turns out to be graphite grey. [smiley=argue.gif]
> ...


Dunno mate, I did think that. That would have made it simpler, but it's my car nothing is ever simple. :roll:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

G12MO X said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > G12MO X said:
> ...


The only info I have so far is that its pulling hard from 4000 and is at full boost at 4500!

:roll:


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Have you got your car Steve ?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

jaqcom said:


> Have you got your car Steve ?


50/50 for tomorrow!


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> jaqcom said:
> 
> 
> > Have you got your car Steve ?
> ...


 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) ...............


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Fingers crossed for tomorrow Steve

Mine is in theatre now, but I have a good surgeon 

Just hope its worth the hassle. I think JBS should start being more realistic to avoid disappointing their customers :x


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> did you say from the deposit paid , along the lines of... i need the car deffo for the TT09 event, even if they say it would be ready much earlier... because this sounds to me what we call in my trade a
> 
> 
> > Hospital job
> ...


 Funny you should say that Syd thats exactly my conclusion and I said so but then I was told by a certain member not to be judgemental Sheeeshhhhh :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I was told by a certain member not to be judgemental

OK,, since you are still on about it,,  " a certain member " would like to know why you think it is that this reputable company should deliberatly " take the p*ss " out of this well paying and seemingly affable  gentleman/ customer, is it just sheer bloody minded badness :evil: or do you suggest that they have some financial benefit :roll: , or perhaps that they just dont like his face, :twisted: or,,, please tell me for i am totally at a loss !!!!!!! :? :? :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

roddy said:


> I was told by a certain member not to be judgemental
> 
> OK,, since you are still on about it,,  " a certain member " would like to know why you think it is that this reputable company should deliberatly " take the p*ss " out of this well paying and seemingly affable  gentleman/ customer, is it just sheer bloody minded badness :evil: or do you suggest that they have some financial benefit :roll: , or perhaps that they just dont like his face, :twisted: or,,, please tell me for i am totally at a loss !!!!!!! :? :? :?


 Well if you dont know by now given all the post by others that have gone before then there is no point in me telling you, your a lost cause and blinkered or something. :roll: I just hope Vspurs gets his car back soon and in fine fettle that's what matters now. OK OK seeing as you really dont seem to know I will give you a clue Bigsyd gave just one of the answers and I think you will find many on here will agree that they are talking the piss :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

They're taking the piss


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh,i am sorry, :? you dissapoint me somewhat,  ,, i was hoping that since you are so opinionated  you might have been able to put some substance behind your averations,, [smiley=book2.gif] och well !!!! :-| :-| :-| :- perhaps some others who are also of this opinion would like to put forward some reasons,, [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Two bites in two days I'm getting good at this :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Mate I really Feel for you.... Been in Situations like that with other cars, not my TT.... at weeks late i got a T-shirt made up that said " I want My FCUKing Car Back " I know copy right theft... a few weeks later... I just walked up (car was outside not even working on it) opened it with the spare set of keys hucked it up to another car and towed it away) Obviously they didn't notice till 4:30pm as thats when i got the phone call and told them to make a reasonable off for the work they have done so far and i will pay that and collect my keys.... after some haggling, and being shown the hours worked on the car Via their CCTV i actually paid what i belived they were entitled to.... Fair Game in my opinion...

To me it's Bollocks... It's not like some rush job it's 7 weeks.... you could have built the car from scratch in the time... :roll:

Truly gutted for you matey... Fingers crossed your there on sunday.... The regular guys are dropping lie flys at the moment :x John (P7 TTJ) has dropped also :x


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Two bites in two days I'm getting good at this :lol: :lol:


woops,sorry to dissapoint mate but my post was not in reply to you ,but to the previous post !!!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

roddy said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Two bites in two days I'm getting good at this :lol: :lol:
> ...


 Your dissapointing nobody your just running true to form. Like it or not this garage have taken the piss big time. A model of how not to show good customer care. Not that I would expect you to agree and i'm sure you would be happy to wait 7 weeks to have a what 2 week job (at most) wait for the work to be done plus all the crap Vspurs has had to put up with inc the lies about time scales etc. I take my hat of to you for the patience you must have if you was to be in such a situation. Thank god I have never had to endure such with the likes of Awesome GTI. However you are entitled to your opinion. Thanks

Now then for let drop this and wish Vspurs all the luck in that he gets his car back tomorrow just as he would wish it to be that's all that matters right now to him i'm sure. I know he would hate to miss TTOC 2009 on Sunday.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Steve are you still going on Sunday?
cheers
jon


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> Thank god I have never had to endure such with the likes of Awesome GTI.


Here here matey... Fantastic lot them lot... whats the motto "real performance with out the bull" think they take the without the bull to every aspect of their work... Just booked mine in... 29th 30th and 31st... (bigish jobs) SO GLAD their only about 20mins away from me....


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

southTT said:


> Steve are you still going on Sunday?
> cheers
> jon


Yes mate, what ever happens I'll be coming!

Thanks for everyones comments, it's appreciated, and makes me feel better that it's not just me that would feel very frustrated in this situation.

See you later tonight at the AGM if your going and if not tomorrow in the sunshine especially arranged for Rother just for us! Lets hope so anyway.

I'll post again later when I find out my fate.

Cheers


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Thank god I have never had to endure such with the likes of Awesome GTI.
> ...


 I thought it was "taking tuning seriously" maybe the "real performance without the bull" is a secondry one :?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey you guys!!!!!! Lol

Stev,

Regardless of the delay, I think you will be well impressed when you collect your car today!

Lets hope it pulls more than a skin of a rice pudding !! ( joking )

give us a call later.

LEGO


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i do hope that you get your car back today mate !!!!! ( and incase there is any cofusion on your part, just because i have not been involved in the hysterical avorations of some, i do fully understand your frustration with this totally unsatisfactory situation.. hopefully that will all be history by this eveving !!! ) vroom vroom !!!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

roddy said:


> i do hope that you get your car back today mate !!!!! ( and incase there is any cofusion on your part, just because i have not been involved in the hysterical avorations of some, i do fully understand your frustration with this totally unsatisfactory situation.. hopefully that will all be history by this eveving !!! ) vroom vroom !!!


Cheers! :roll:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Just called them and the most recent file that they have loaded has now taken the car backwards from the previous one and so it really *isn't *looking good now to have the car ready.

I have asked them to call me back at 2pm as I need to get the train up there in time if it is going to be ready!

If I was a betting man, I wouldn't be taking bets on it not being completed, especially with the tone of Mike's voice when I just spoke to him.

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

So gutted!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> Just called them and the most recent file that they have loaded has now taken the car backwards from the previous one...


Steve,

Can they not load the old file back on and let you have it for the weekend? :?

Cheers mate,

Rich


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm gutted for you Matey.....Still go fingers crossed but looking at the time i must say it's not looking good.... I'd be seriously fuming.... I know exactly how your feeling and it's the most frustrating annoying thing in the world... :twisted:


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

feel for mate getting pissed around ,iam local to them and there well known for there time keeping :lol: i wouldnt let them near my car hope you get it sort asap cheers


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

hoping its ready for you!


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Can't believe a company would not pull out all the stops 'beyond requirements' to enable youto get to TTEvent, surely the bad press must bother them.....................or maybe not

Un believable.............. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hope to see you at Event. with or without TT [smiley=gossip.gif]

Regards David


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

i think it is now time to stop trying to get the car for today m8..... at the end of the day they will be rushing to get the car to you.... and a rushed job is a ruff job... but i still hope you get it so we can all dribble over it 8)


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

THEY'VE DONE IT!

I'M GOING TO PICK IT UP NOW!

They say that its virtually 100%.

Really didnt expect that this was going to happen!

have to rush off now and catch a train and go and get the car!

See you tonight who is going and tomorrow for everyone else!

YES!


----------



## tt-fastcar (Mar 7, 2006)

make sure you have rac/aa membership!


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> THEY'VE DONE IT!
> 
> I'M GOING TO PICK IT UP NOW!
> 
> ...


*AMAZING *   
Lets hope its all good & not a rush job as syd said..  

See you 2morrow.....


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

SAVTT240 said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > THEY'VE DONE IT!
> ...


Yeah thats my worry, but i'll find out soon!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

EXCELLENT mate ,,real glad to hear that,,,, enjoy your drive to meet !!!!


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Good Luck!


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Its 3.45pm got it yet ?
Smile or cry ?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

skiwhiz said:


> Its 3.45pm got it yet ?
> Smile or cry ?


Not yet, still the train to Chesterfield.

20 min delay!

I should be at JBS for about 4-30!


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

good luck mate and enjoy the drive home


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Just setting off on the way to the AGM.

I'll review the performance on the way!


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

chuffed for you hope its all good, you deserve it after the wait, I would charge them tomorrow to look :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

hope it all goes smooth!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

oh sweet jesus i hope all is ok  think positive syd.....it is


----------



## Rubix (Apr 15, 2008)

Weeeell????????????
How's the beast?!
Leigh


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Its probably so fast hes gone back in time - hes waiting for the internet to be invented :lol:

hope its all OK 

Looking forward to seeing it tomorrow 8)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

He's probably going to be testing it out all night :roll: LOL :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

taken the long way !!!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Just got in so will give you an update tomorrow!

Tuning isnt great but can certainly feel the potential!

:?


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Just got in so will give you an update tomorrow!
> 
> Tuning isnt great but can certainly feel the potential!
> 
> :?


hope it has not been to much of a let down, looks like you and James will be spending some time together, or will you leave the car with them again

hope you get it sorted to your liking you deserve it after this time, enjoy TT09


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

DXN said:


> Its probably so fast hes gone back in time - hes waiting for the internet to be invented :lol:
> 
> hope its all OK
> 
> Looking forward to seeing it tomorrow 8)


if he hits 88mph hes a goner :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > Its probably so fast hes gone back in time - hes waiting for the internet to be invented :lol:
> ...


I forgot to switch on my flux capacitor!

Doh! :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> Just got in so will give you an update tomorrow!
> 
> Tuning isnt great but can certainly feel the potential!
> 
> :?


Why do these companies have so many problems mapping a car


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

There really are only 2 options why he's not been back to say whether its good or not.

1. He's to busy hoofing it around
2. It's blown up.

I think we all hope its number 1, but secretly expect it to be number 2.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Or 3. It's not what he expected, but that could hopefully be sorted via the map

Fingers crossed it's number 1 though


----------



## vstuning (Oct 28, 2008)

BAMTT said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Just got in so will give you an update tomorrow!
> ...


Possibly becuase they are written and lived tuned in house ....


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

as far as i know " he " is at some thing called " TT09", whatever that is !!!!!!    :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

RPM-tuningsolutions said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


Again why should a competant mapper have a problem with that :lol: , maybe they just don't have the experience needed with these turbo applications in a TT :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Again why should a competant mapper have a problem with that :lol: , maybe they just don't have the experience needed with these turbo applications in a TT :?


I have it on good authority that a good mapper should be able to custom map a big turbo - and make changes on the fly - in 1-2 days.

I guess we'll all just have to wait and see what happens. At least he's got the car and able to go to EvenTT09...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Again why should a competant mapper have a problem with that :lol: , maybe they just don't have the experience needed with these turbo applications in a TT :?[/quote

see current issue of " REDLINE " magazine,,,, then reconsider !!!!!! ... :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

So c'mon Steve, what's she like?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

From 4000 to 4500 its really starts pulling and from 4500 to 6200 its really quick, really strong! Its been capped so that there isnt any more boost coming in above this though, which is a shame as this is where it really gets fun! The boost is coming in from 3500 so not a huge amount of lag and its still very drivable.

When you change up the revs only drop to around 4800 so when pushing it hard its always in the power band.

Its running at 1.7bar boost even though the MD555 can handle 2.2bar, so when it goes back in about 4 weeks i've been told it should be able to really pull some really good figures.

Its currently around 410bhp with another 60bhp readily available when the boost, timing and tuning are set up properly.

I've still not launched it yet but its smooth low down and once its on boost its quick.

It ate a Scooby on the way home this afternoon!

:roll:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> From 4000 to 4500 its really starts pulling and from 4500 to 6200 its really quick, really strong! Its been capped so that there isnt any more boost coming in above this though, which is a shame as this is where it really gets fun! The boost is coming in from 3500 so not a huge amount of lag and its still very drivable.
> 
> When you change up the revs only drop to around 4800 so when pushing it hard its always in the power band.
> 
> ...


sounds almost identical to my owens turbo,1 bar by 4k,1.8bar by 4800 then 2 bar by 5200rpm.


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Bloody hell I bet that is rapid. I didn't think you were going for such high power! What sort of Torque is it producing and when?

Is it really driveable???


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

some progress


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

When its finally tuned properly (and I hope they do it well and when they say they will) you will have some rapid motor there. I like the fact it eat the scooby  I bet he was


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

SteveS TT said:


> Bloody hell I bet that is rapid. I didn't think you were going for such high power! What sort of Torque is it producing and when?
> 
> Is it really driveable???


peak torque will be much higher on a bigger turbo/small engine set up.peak torque will be in the 6k region now and i would expect it to be 360-390ftlbs torque.


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

caney said:


> SteveS TT said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody hell I bet that is rapid. I didn't think you were going for such high power! What sort of Torque is it producing and when?
> ...


But will it be producing decent torque from lower revs??? That's the issue with peak numbers... you never get an idea of the reality... 390ftlbs of torque at 6k sounds imo a shite road car... but it could be producing 300 at 4k?????

:?: :?: :?:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

SteveS TT said:


> 390ftlbs of torque at 6k sounds imo a shite road car... but it could be producing 300 at 4k?????
> 
> :?: :?: :?:


it's a trade off mate,a 400bhp turbo on a 1800cc engine will be slower than an average diesel car up to 4k!power band is now 4-7900rpm.a 350bhp turbo will give you peak torque at 3500rpm but will tail off at 6500rpm but makes for a great road car.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

caney said:


> SteveS TT said:
> 
> 
> > 390ftlbs of torque at 6k sounds imo a shite road car... but it could be producing 300 at 4k?????
> ...


Can't say the day of driving on the road was anything other than enjoyable!!!

Didn't get to speak much today Steve but hope to catch up with you on the 9th.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

It ate a Scooby on the way home this afternoon!

:roll:[/quote]

Scooby then let me by to think he was scared he would get spanked by another TT and backed right off :lol: so funny.

Steve your cars a monster now with another 60ish BHP it going to be fun mate 

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> It ate a Scooby on the way home this afternoon!
> 
> :roll:


Scooby then let me by to think he was scared he would get spanked by another TT and backed right off :lol: so funny.

Steve your cars a monster now with another 60ish BHP it going to be fun mate 

DAZ [/quote]

It was very entertaining wasn't it! :lol:

:roll:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

G12MO X said:


> So did they DYNO it?, Would be very interested to see it, When are they finishing the mapping? Are you happy with it?


No, didn't have time to Dyno it unfortunately!

I am handing them the car back on the 10th Aug for 2 weeks so they have no excuses then for having the mapping 100% sorted.

I'm happy with how strong it is but want them to finish it off as its only running at 1.7bar of boost and is capped off at around 6000rpm. Once they get the full capacity out of it and control the boost through to 7000+ then it will be a missile!

As Daz has said, on our way back from the EvenTT09, it ate a Scooby for fun, so when it gets finished its going to be a monster!

:wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> when it gets finished its going to be a monster!
> 
> :wink:


Steve, what suspension have you got? Do you find it goes light at the front when you floor it?

I'd really like to shit on your passenger seat sometime... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > when it gets finished its going to be a monster!
> ...


I am running Koni coilovers. It hasnt felt light at the front. I'm running a splitter aswell though. I feel the scenery getting very blurry though!

:lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> I am running Koni coilovers. It hasnt felt light at the front. I'm running a splitter aswell though. I feel the scenery getting very blurry though!
> 
> :lol:


Koni for me too. Feck knows how fast your car is mate. :lol:

All I know is my TT doesn't feel as well planted as my Integrale was. I'd trust that car with anything... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > I am running Koni coilovers. It hasnt felt light at the front. I'm running a splitter aswell though. I feel the scenery getting very blurry though!
> ...


I've not had any squeeky bum moments yet, but to be honest, I'm not an idiot behind the wheel.

Don't get me wrong, I'll use the power but I'm not really wanting the car to be wearing a hedge, or worse still, a lampost or even something worse!

I've never had any handling problems though, i've always found it to be serious fun in the twisty bits!

8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> I'll use the power but I'm not really wanting the car to be wearing a hedge, or worse still, a lampost or even something worse!
> 
> I've never had any handling problems though, i've always found it to be serious fun in the twisty bits!
> 
> 8)


Me too. :lol: Just making a risk assessment before accepting your kind invitation for a ride... :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lol

I had to follow you two loons on the way home. (Steve and Daz). Think I need some of these coilover things, mine felt light a long time before yours did.

Found your next mod as well boys. A set of those fancy indicators from Was. Yours were obviously broken. :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hark said:


> lol
> 
> I had to follow you two loons on the way home. (Steve and Daz). Think I need some of these coilover things, mine felt light a long time before yours did.
> 
> Found your next mod as well boys. A set of those fancy indicators from Was. Yours were obviously broken. :wink: :roll: :lol:


Snooorrrrrrrrrreeee!

[smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:lol: :wink:


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> I am handing them the car back on the 10th Aug for 2 weeks so they have no excuses then for having the mapping 100% sorted.
> 
> I'm happy with how strong it is but want them to finish it off as its only running at 1.7bar of boost and is capped off at around 6000rpm.


Did you just pick the car up early so they couldnt finish the mapping or was ther a problem when mapping the car?,
just interested why its capped etc! :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Leon said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > I am handing them the car back on the 10th Aug for 2 weeks so they have no excuses then for having the mapping 100% sorted.
> ...


Its capped cos they didnt finish it!

They have called me today and have booked it in on the 5th Aug for them to finish it and get it spot on and get out of the conversion everything they can.

They said today that they have arranged to have some 'special bosch' equipment that will ensure that they do get the best out of my conversion so I have my fingers crossed that they'll do the business.

My only worry is that its just 4 days from Audi's in the Park and I don't want a repeat of the other weekend!

I stressed again the importance of having the car ready for the Sat due to the show on the Sun so we'll see huh!?

:roll:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

VSPURS said:


> I stressed again the importance of having the car ready for the Sat due to the show on the Sun so we'll see huh!?
> 
> :roll:


To save stressing why not just give it to them on the Monday after ? I think I would or you risk the same thing happening again :roll:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Tim G said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > I stressed again the importance of having the car ready for the Sat due to the show on the Sun so we'll see huh!?
> ...


Yeah, I was planning on giving them the car on the 10th as I'm on my Hols the next day, but they only have this 'special bosch' equipment for the week so its the 5th!

They think that with the 'special bosch' equipment that they will be able to do a perfect job with it and have the car exactly as we want it!

I'm sure it will be fine!

:roll:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> I stressed again the importance of having the car ready for the Sat due to the show on the Sun so we'll see huh!?
> 
> :roll:


i would go to the show and book it in for the 10th august,less stress for both parties!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> They think that with the 'special bosch' equipment that they will be able to do a perfect job with it and have the car exactly as we want it!
> 
> :roll:


this "special bosch " equipment :lol: contradictions contradictions :? how the hell are they mapping all these high powered cars all the time then?sorry it's utter bollox.Why can't James go out and map the car on the road then like MRC can?JBS claim to be the best in the country at what they do?None of this makes sense to me,i'm glad i've given up chasing this high power shit :roll:


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Any more word??? :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Leon said:


> Any more word??? :wink:


Well I'm taking it back on the 5th!

I'll update you all when I pick it up!

Hopefully have a Dyno print out too!


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> Leon said:
> 
> 
> > Any more word??? :wink:
> ...


Sweet!! :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

So, who can tell me what is wrong??

I've been running the car for a few weeks now and as you all know, its not set up perfectly and this has come to light more and more recently.

Over the last week the car has been stalling when coming up to junctions as the revs just dip and then bounce between 500 and 800 revs. Its probably happened 5 times in a week, but would have been more if it was for me catching it in time by giving it a few extra revs.

In addition to this, about a week ago the car hasn't started first time as it always had done. Last week it took a few goes and each day it took a bit longer. Once it's going its fine (apart from the stalling) and you can start it up first time if you switch it off. It seems that if the car is left overnight it really struggles!

This was the case this morning!

Got up early, cleaned it, then went to start it to set off for the Mids Breakfast Club and it turns over but doesnt fire!

Tried it for over 30 mins now and its not having any of it! Battery is close to gone now too so, giving it up!

Anyone fancy giving me a diagnosis???


----------



## danielW2599 (Mar 20, 2009)

Had a similar thing on my previous car. Had to keep the revs between 5k and 6k other wise the car would die, which was a real pain in the ass at roundabouts and traffic lights.

Turned out that the alternator wasn't holding the charge long enough even though the actual alternator was fine.

Took it to a local auto electrician and he managed to sort the problem though I can't remember what he said specifically about it.


----------



## scott_159 (Jan 23, 2009)

have they changed the plugs to a higher/cooler heat range? this can affect starting if they have gone to cool/hot with the plug range.

is it set to run rich as hell? could be fouling the plugs?

i would pull a plug or 2 and have a look at them


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

have you got it running yet ?

you may have to push it to jbs, if so I should set out now !? 

LEGO


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

In all honesty for the sheer amount of money you two have given them I would be going F'ing ape shit
I know your both perfectionists so to allow such issues to go seems ludicrous, deep down you both know it's 
wrong and I would be looking some some sort of financial compensation, time off work, never really working
or the fact that you both get fed part truths all the time


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

robokn said:


> In all honesty for the sheer amount of money you two have given them I would be going F'ing ape shit
> I know your both perfectionists so to allow such issues to go seems ludicrous, deep down you both know it's
> wrong and I would be looking some some sort of financial compensation, time off work, never really working
> or the fact that you both get fed part truths all the time


Agree,

However, the problem that he has right now may have nothing to do with them. eg. Coil packs on the audis are pants for starters!! I had a few miss fires the other week. Me and JBS checked it out in vag com and saw coil pack 3 had a intermittent fault.

These coil packs was new out the box only 4 months ago

The truth, a big learning curve for me.

LEGO


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

lego man said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > In all honesty for the sheer amount of money you two have given them I would be going F'ing ape shit
> ...


Not got it started yet, but don't have the time at the moment to try any more. I'm going to have to leave it till Tue morning and see what happens, but will be calling JBS tomorrow morning and see what they suggest. It seems as though its a tuning issue to me as the timing seems out which I believe is the stalling issue and then I also think that its running really rich which is why when its going its fine but won't fire in the mornings. Just my opinion obviously!

Had all 4 coil packs replaced just a few months back, but realise there is no guarantee with these especially with the changes made. Its not a coil pack anyway as its not having any issues when running its just on starting.

We'll see huh!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

robokn said:


> In all honesty for the sheer amount of money you two have given them I would be going F'ing ape shit
> I know your both perfectionists so to allow such issues to go seems ludicrous, deep down you both know it's
> wrong and I would be looking some some sort of financial compensation, time off work, never really working
> or the fact that you both get fed part truths all the time


 What he said and more or less what I have been saying all along. Not only taking the piss put your money as well and you deserve far better. I understand why you havent blown a fuse ( I think) with them but would have got tuff sometime ago. How many more chances and how much more time can you continue to give these people? Quite frankly my confidence would have been lost well before this point. You have paid lots of £££££££s for something that you simply don't have and what is it now, 9 weeks.  Good luck but you are probaly going to need more than luck more like legal action to get what your entitled to and deserve after all isnt that only what have only asked for?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

keep it at the 350bhp level and you'll have hardly any problems,search for the big numbers and it's a pain in the arse regardless of what tuner you give it to! if like Timo TT it's primarily a drag car then it's completely different.Steve i guarantee after a while you'll be thinking about going back to the smaller turbo :wink: 400+bhp=high maintenance,constant tweaking,parts failing,huge turbo lag etc.Not to mention missing shows because it sits at your tuners for weeks on end,look what happened to Clives jbs,twinscroll set up :roll: once my work picks up again i'm going back to the ihi 350bhp set up with a sprinkle of nos to get me 400+bhp,full boost at 3800rpm,peak torque at 3500rpm!Hope you get it sorted mate as i know how passionate you are about your car  
Steve


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> keep it at the 350bhp level and you'll have hardly any problems,search for the big numbers and it's a pain in the arse regardless of what tuner you give it to! if like Timo TT it's primarily a drag car then it's completely different.Steve i guarantee after a while you'll be thinking about going back to the smaller turbo :wink: 400+bhp=high maintenance,constant tweaking,parts failing,huge turbo lag etc.Not to mention missing shows because it sits at your tuners for weeks on end,look what happened to Clives jbs,twinscroll set up :roll: once my work picks up again i'm going back to the ihi 350bhp set up with a sprinkle of nos to get me 400+bhp,full boost at 3800rpm,peak torque at 3500rpm!Hope you get it sorted mate as i know how passionate you are about your car
> Steve


350bhp in a vehicle that weighs more than 1500 kg in my opinion is way to slow !!! :lol:

The main problem that you guy are struggling with is displacement (cubic capacity). 
To strap a large turbo on a 1780cc engine is asking a lot when it come down to turbo lag, low revs with peaktorque,reliability and driveability.

Theres no replacement for displacement !!! :-|

(I wish I started with a v6) [smiley=bigcry.gif]

LEGO


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> 350bhp in a vehicle that weighs more than 1500 kg in my opinion is way to slow !!! :lol:
> 
> Theres no replacement for displacement !!! :-|
> 
> LEGO


too slow for what? i achieved low 4's to 60 with 350bhp and could fend off M3's on the road?!also mine weighs 1420kg,it's the v6 that weighs 1500kg.i agree that going 2 litre is a step forward


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > 350bhp in a vehicle that weighs more than 1500 kg in my opinion is way to slow !!! :lol:
> ...


Get out of town!!! with all that bling under the bonnet and gadgets strapped to it a bet it weighs more than 1650 kg !! :lol:

You must mean the old shape M3 !! the new shape is a lot quicker !

Is a M3 a fast car? do you mean M5 ? :roll:

Giving your car a few slim fast shakes a week should do the trick !! 

LEGO


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Steve, how black is your exhaust?

If it's sooty black you're running well rich and that could be fouling the plugs. Your exhaust should be greyish-brown after a good run and so should your plugs.

Cheers

rich


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

sorry to hear you are having these problems Steve, as others have said it really isn't on and this along with the other horror stories that we see on here is enough to put anyone off the bt route.

It sounds like it may be best to avoid running it at all in case it is more onerous than a simple running rich issue or similar.

I hope you get sorted out on the next visit.

Charlie


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Steve, how black is your exhaust?
> 
> If it's sooty black you're running well rich and that could be fouling the plugs. Your exhaust should be greyish-brown after a good run and so should your plugs.
> 
> ...


Rich, thats why I know its running rich and that this is the problem!

:?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> Rich, thats why I know its running rich and that this is the problem!
> 
> :?


Well if you have those signs then it's a mapping issue at least. I also believe you could do a lot of damage (certainly to the cat) by running too rich for too long... :?

Cheers

rich


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Rich, thats why I know its running rich and that this is the problem!
> ...


What Cat ?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

lego man said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


Does he not have a sports cat? I can't believe Steve would de-cat and then have to put a cat on once a year for the emissions test... :roll:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

lego man said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


I think Rich is on about the neighbours Moggy!

:lol:

I'm de-cat Rich!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> I'm de-cat Rich!


So what happens come MOT time? You gonna fit a cat just to pass emissions?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm de-cat Rich!
> ...


I've got just over 12 months till then, i'm sure lots will change before MOT time!

:roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> I've got just over 12 months till then, i'm sure lots will change before MOT time!
> 
> :roll:


With your car mate, nothing is predictable... :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

G12MO X said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


 The only time I would de-cat is if it was stuck in the dogs throat.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

if i remamber correctly the car was not " finished " when you took it away to go to " 09" and were to take it back ( 15 th ?) to get it finished off,, seems to me it is not totally unexpected that a prob has shown up,, likely it has taken a little time for the plugs to get beyond operating levels , as not unexpectedly the " blame culture " is screaming from the hilltops again, but if you cannot get the plugs out for a check , or ,if you really want it started then try a tow,, then leave it till the guys can get the job " finished " .... good luck ( IMO )


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

So what happens come MOT time? You gonna fit a cat just to pass emissions? [/quote][/quote]
Your MAD, I would not De-Cat it is great till you get stopped or worse have an accident and insurance spot it  
I'm not taking the risk , very little gains, each to there own :

zzzz zzzz zzzzz :roll:

To de cat is a big gain running high power!!

Using it on a track only tho !! :wink:

LEGO


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i love this thread,it's doing some great advertising for jbs"the leaders in 1.8t tuning" Steve don't worry about it running slightly rich as tuners always map them to dump more fuel in to keep the temps down.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

roddy said:


> if i remamber correctly the car was not " finished " when you took it away to go to " 09" and were to take it back ( 15 th ?) to get it finished off,, seems to me it is not totally unexpected that a prob has shown up,, likely it has taken a little time for the plugs to get beyond operating levels , as not unexpectedly the " blame culture " is screaming from the hilltops again, but if you cannot get the plugs out for a check , or ,if you really want it started then try a tow,, then leave it till the guys can get the job " finished " .... good luck ( IMO )


Can I just say that firstly, *they said that it was ready *to take away prior to EvenTT09, secondly, I am not screaming from the hilltops, I just asked the question if people had an *opinion on a diagnosis* as to what was wrong!

I can't wait for them to have the car back so that the potential can be realised as it says as the thread title!

I think that many are reading this thread as me getting stuck into JBS, where what I am doing is stating fact and showing a balanced view on what is happening to my car at the moment.

As I have said before, once its finished and JBS get it right I will be stating fact on here again and I can safely say that I feel that *they will *get it right and I will be very happy with the final product!


----------



## danielW2599 (Mar 20, 2009)

Well to be honest, the way they have already messed you about I think your quite entitled to "shout from the hilltops" if you so wish anyway!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > if i remamber correctly the car was not " finished " when you took it away to go to " 09" and were to take it back ( 15 th ?) to get it finished off,, seems to me it is not totally unexpected that a prob has shown up,, likely it has taken a little time for the plugs to get beyond operating levels , as not unexpectedly the " blame culture " is screaming from the hilltops again, but if you cannot get the plugs out for a check , or ,if you really want it started then try a tow,, then leave it till the guys can get the job " finished " .... good luck ( IMO )
> ...


NO NO mate , i was not meaning YOU, from what i can see you are acting very reasonably, and i dont see you at all as slagging off JBS ,, my reference was to some others who seem to be all to keen to condem ,,you must be really pissed off !!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > if i remamber correctly the car was not " finished " when you took it away to go to " 09" and were to take it back ( 15 th ?) to get it finished off,, seems to me it is not totally unexpected that a prob has shown up,, likely it has taken a little time for the plugs to get beyond operating levels , as not unexpectedly the " blame culture " is screaming from the hilltops again, but if you cannot get the plugs out for a check , or ,if you really want it started then try a tow,, then leave it till the guys can get the job " finished " .... good luck ( IMO )
> ...


 Quite right and the facts speak for themselves.
The way you have been lied to and treated is beyond belief and all this from a company who seem to think they are the best, certainly not at customer care etc. If that sounds like some sort of blame culture then fine so be it JBS are to blame for most of what can only be described as a farce at times. To say you have been fair to them is an understatement and you are to be commended for your patience to say the least. I am sure all reasonable people would agree with the above. Pity JBS arent so reasonable. Still you have confidence in them so lets hope they get it right sooner or later and lets hope its sooner. Lets also hope the car will be the car you always wanted it to be and you have a right to expect it to be with no further problems with it. Good luck.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

yer good luck stev!!!! :lol:

(see you tomorrow) :lol:

Lego


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

lego man said:


> yer good luck stev!!!! :lol:
> 
> (see you tomorrow) :lol:
> 
> Lego


With a bit of assistance from Daz I managed to get it started this morning so I've taken up to JBS already!

The Special Equipment is already there so touch wood, we'll have rocket ships by the weekend! Lol!


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > yer good luck stev!!!! :lol:
> ...


How did you get it started?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Nitrous cranking handle and a massive right fore arm


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

lego man said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > lego man said:
> ...


Divine intevention!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

well thank GOD ( ?  ) for that ,, i hope all goes well for you. ( ps i hope you have seen my post re. your response to me earlier today !! .  )


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

roddy said:


> well thank GOD ( ?  ) for that ,, i hope all goes well for you. ( ps i hope you have seen my post re. your response to me earlier today !! .  )


Yes got that thanks!

Now hope their specialist sorts it!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > well thank GOD ( ?  ) for that ,, i hope all goes well for you. ( ps i hope you have seen my post re. your response to me earlier today !! .  )
> ...


ok its none of my business,,  . but could you not have remained at their premises to get an idea of what is goung on ??? or were they not going " on " it right away ..


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Unfortunately I'd have to camp out for the week!


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> Now hope their specialist sorts it!


Is this a JBS specialist?, cant wait to see the results!!, good luck! :wink:

Will it take all week then?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Leon said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Now hope their specialist sorts it!
> ...


Whoooooooooooo I hear you all say!

:roll:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

I wouldn't underestimate the hassle of not having a cat ... my year is up and I now face the prospect of an early doors start one saturday morning to get an MOT done back at JBS. I am considering getting a cat put in (or a cat look a like anyway), then getting some tuition on how to use the CC 'Custom Settings' software to change the fuelling temporarily for the MOT so I can pass the emissions test!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Are you sure they didn't say Nas's Car who has a lovely micra tuned to the hilt for car park and 
traffic light races :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry shouldn't mock but I would be going mental by now


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

this threads so up and down it's almost as funny as lego mans thread! one minute your happy,then your not :roll: So it's not even James who maps the cars :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: priceless.i bet he's really happy the cats out the bag now!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

caney said:


> this threads so up and down it's almost as funny as lego mans thread! one minute your happy,then your not :roll: So it's not even James who maps the cars :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: priceless.i bet he's really happy the cats out the bag now!


James did the initial tuning!

What do you mean by up and down?

I've just updated it with factual progress information!


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

robokn said:


> Are you sure they didn't say Nas's Car who has a lovely micra tuned to the hilt for car park and
> traffic light races :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sorry shouldn't mock but I would be going mental by now


Why does everyone states that "I would be going metal right now, I would tell JBS to get bent!"

Welcome to the world of tuning cars on the cheap!!!

Think about it, This engine was designed for 225bhp to 240bhp from audi. We are looking to double the bhp from stock with no problems!!!!!????

Things do go wrong, however I do not think that 8 weeks is long when I have wait way longer than that!

Stev car will be great when its tuned and I cant wait. 

Its easy to spectate !!!!! :roll:

LEGO


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > this threads so up and down it's almost as funny as lego mans thread! one minute your happy,then your not :roll: So it's not even James who maps the cars :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: priceless.i bet he's really happy the cats out the bag now!
> ...


why can't he finish it then?your the one that's posting on an open forum how pissed off you are with them not me and when we give our opinion you get all defensive!then it's WAHHOO cars being mapped etc etc,just find it funny.i will comment no more and will await your new post entitled "wahoo my cars goes like a rocket"


----------



## zabzy-TT (Jul 9, 2008)

I love how pissed off everyone gets on here when you dare comment about anything. I guess I would be upset though if I took a 20k car, paid thousands making it look tasteless and even more money to make it stall at traffic lights.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> this threads so up and down it's almost as funny as lego mans thread! one minute your happy,then your not :roll: So it's not even James who maps the cars :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: priceless.i bet he's really happy the cats out the bag now!


What so funny DJ Carpet Man Caney !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

My post is almost like you car, 420bhp one minute then 350bhp the next!!!

I can see a pattern. 8)

LOL

LEGO

PS Do I have your umbrella in my car from TT09 ???


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> PS Do I have your umbrella in my car from TT09 ???


no mate not mine


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

zabzy-TT said:


> I love how pissed off everyone gets on here when you dare comment about anything. I guess I would be upset though if I took a 20k car, paid thousands making it look tasteless and even more money to make it stall at traffic lights.


ouch


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

caney said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > PS Do I have your umbrella in my car from TT09 ???
> ...


I think that might be DAZTTC's!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

zabzy-TT said:


> I love how pissed off everyone gets on here when you dare comment about anything. I guess I would be upset though if I took a 20k car, paid thousands making it look tasteless and even more money to make it stall at traffic lights.


Lol!

:lol:

You are the reason why I love this forum so much as there always has to be both ends of the spectrum.

Welcome to the banter!

:lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

PS Do I have your umbrella in my car from TT09 ???[/quote]

Hi mate can you drop it in Steve's car for me if you are at JBS Thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

You boy's play cars nicely now or you'll get no pudding :wink:

DAZ


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> PS Do I have your umbrella in my car from TT09 ???


Hi mate can you drop it in Steve's car for me if you are at JBS Thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

You boy's play cars nicely now or you'll get no pudding :wink:

DAZ[/quote]

Might do!!! of course i will!!!

LEGO


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Good man [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

read the first post, but then realise that it's now at 17pages!

hope you got it sorted, but i remember another similar thread on someone else's build and then the exhaust or engine mount issues.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

p1tse said:


> read the first post, but then realise that it's now at 17pages!
> 
> hope you got it sorted, but i remember another similar thread on someone else's build and then the exhaust or engine mount issues.


That would have probably been Sam's, but I'm not unrealistic to understand to expect issues along the way.

Its all a bit of fun, not life or death, but hopefully, something that when finished will put a great big  on my face!

Cheers


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi gizmo,

How is your build doing??

I though you may of changed you mounts etc due to the way you drive?!!!!

I hear a few people using standard mounts!. For the sake of 200 quid it's a piece of mind not just for the downpipe!

Very interested on how yours will perform,

Speak soon

Lego


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

lego man said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure they didn't say Nas's Car who has a lovely micra tuned to the hilt for car park and
> ...


It is easy to spectate but this is not cheap by any ones stretch of the imagination and I think all these engines are far
from what left the factory are they not, so to expect what someone promises is not a lot really after all it is what your paying for


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

robokn said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


 Rob stop speaking sense mate some don't like it :wink:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

G12MO X said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > p1tse said:
> ...


To be fair my standard engine mounts were shot when they took them off, the amount of movement was ridiculous when the car was up on the ramp! If my engine mounts were OK then my exhaust 'may' have been OK - no way of ever knowing!

I ended up going for some INA street mounts (chap form seatcupra.net), which are the standard shape, just using 30% stiffer rubber and a VF (I think) dogbone bush. Can't notice it being any harsher than normal, but the engine moves about 50% less than it did, exhaust has been fine since. I think JBS changed their warranty policy as a result.

I still think a flexi in the downpipe would be more efficient, it is nothing to do with whether it is horizontally or vertically mounted, just the radial distance from the crank (rotational axis), the further away the greater the movement for any given degree of rotation, hence the more movement the flexi needs to absorb.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

robokn said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


You obviously did not understand my last post correctly.

MK1 TT was designed by audi, they spent millions of pounds developing this car to run a engine that produced 240bhp ?corrcect?
This includes gear train, chassis, geometry of the car, suspension, brakes, and the list gones on and on. 
We, however have decided to change Audis design to increase the performance by nearly double. 
Yes we have changed internal components etc, but we have not changed everything!!!

Gearbox for example is standard, who really know how much these can take. 
Temperature problems, Audis design is to mount the turbo behind the engine. Having changed the turbo for a bigger one, we have done everything we can to help this but who knows really how the temperature will cope until tested on a track!

The word you keep on missing out is development!.

So when you compare what we have done and spent, and what a rally / race team have done and spent we have done it very cheap!!!

Can we expect no problems at all ???

If you still dont get it, I give in........ [smiley=bigcry.gif]

LEGO

PS this does not excuse the service of company or mistakes!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I totally agree with everything you have said and the last statement is the most important, but there is 
a few questions I have and so should any potential customer

How long have JBS been in the business.....
How long has the 1.8t been in production....
Why is there not years of proven R&D utilised now along development turbo applications...
JBS needing specialist equipment to complete mapping on a established and known ECU that they have done
how many conversions on?
How many tuners have had many and varied solutions to the problem of big power.

And the most important one" How many cars have not had to revisit many times to get sorted"

Most people want a reliable car that is fast and doesn't need constant visits to the tuners, you are lucky 
in that your quite close to JBS but what about the customer that lives hundreds of miles away.

For that amount of money I would have just taken it to Dahlback as they seem to have their finger on the pulse 
with this engine

I will now retire from this discussion as I feel it's going down a sticky path


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

robokn said:


> JBS needing specialist equipment to complete mapping on a established and known ECU that they have done
> how many conversions on?


The problem is that as we all know the standard ECU does have restrictions and the parameters can only be changed so much! :wink: , if the car needs to go further its stand alone management time!  
I have no idea what this "specialist equipment" is for, unless its diagnostics?? :?

Still cant wait to see the results!!!   , Hurry up!! lol


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Leon said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > JBS needing specialist equipment to complete mapping on a established and known ECU that they have done
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> Lol, the specialist equipment is a guy called Reuben!
> 
> :lol:


PMSL!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Just my two pennies worth,but if your trying to get big/lag free power from a TT,why did'nt you just start with a 3.2 V6 and HPA turbo it?? Its proven,pretty much bolts straight on and produces big numbers for not a lot of boost.A mate of mine runs an R32 golf with the HPA FT400 kit and a charge cooler and it has run pretty much faultless since it was done and also does a proven 11.9 quarter and a 0-60 of 3.6 secs  Whats going on here reminds me of the old cossie days, where yes you could get 500bhp but at what costs!! Also it seems like the yanks have got the big power 1.8t game sewn up,loads of there guys seem to run high power but without the drama we encounter :?: :?:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

I wonder if Reuben is the guy James was talking about when he mapped my car, apparently James has a contact who is an ex Bosch programmer, so knows more about the various tables and parameters of the ECU itself, enabling a more advanced and customised map.

When I went back to get my exhaust fixed I had a new map loaded on (after James' had had some 'lessons' from this Bosch guy) and the car was a lot smoother after, so hopefully you will get the same sort of improvement if it is the same guy.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

country boy said:


> Just my two pennies worth,but if your trying to get big/lag free power from a TT,why did'nt you just start with a 3.2 V6 and HPA turbo it?? Its proven,pretty much bolts straight on and produces big numbers for not a lot of boost.A mate of mine runs an R32 golf with the HPA FT400 kit and a charge cooler and it has run pretty much faultless since it was done and also does a proven 11.9 quarter and a 0-60 of 3.6 secs  Whats going on here reminds me of the old cossie days, where yes you could get 500bhp but at what costs!! Also it seems like the yanks have got the big power 1.8t game sewn up,loads of there guys seem to run high power but without the drama we encounter :?: :?:


  8) :-*   [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
John.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Best post yet!

If my car does not perform this time round, This is the way forward for me.

Do you know if your mate is running a manual box???

LEGO


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Lego Man...Reading the link below is like motoring porn for me.  

Forget the turbo conversion...the upgrades for the brakes, suspension, 
DSG and Haldex probably cost more than my *V6* is worth 

http://www.vagtech.co.uk/index.php/products/engine/131

John.


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

lego man said:


> Best post yet!
> 
> If my car does not perform this time round, This is the way forward for me.
> 
> ...


Yep its a manual MK4 R32 Golf.That TT in the pic though is a DSG.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It is also the smaller of the two turbo conversions as it only has one pipe coming across the 
engine, they have several kits right up to 500 Bhp

http://www.hpamotorsports.com/turbos.htm


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

country boy said:


> Just my two pennies worth,but if your trying to get big/lag free power from a TT,why did'nt you just start with a 3.2 V6 and HPA turbo it?? Its proven,pretty much bolts straight on and produces big numbers for not a lot of boost.A mate of mine runs an R32 golf with the HPA FT400 kit and a charge cooler and it has run pretty much faultless since it was done and also does a proven 11.9 quarter and a 0-60 of 3.6 secs  Whats going on here reminds me of the old cossie days, where yes you could get 500bhp but at what costs!! Also it seems like the yanks have got the big power 1.8t game sewn up,loads of there guys seem to run high power but without the drama we encounter :?: :?:


maybe its because he doesnt want a big heavy V6 lump hanging over the front wheels , dont forget there is usually a corner at the end of that straight !!!   .. wait till he gets it into the back seat , then put a turbo on it !!!!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Just had a call from JBS and they have said that the car will not be ready this week and its likely to be at least a couple of weeks.

I will update once its all completed!

No more till then. . . .


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

GEM said:


> country boy said:
> 
> 
> > Just my two pennies worth,but if your trying to get big/lag free power from a TT,why did'nt you just start with a 3.2 V6 and HPA turbo it?? Its proven,pretty much bolts straight on and produces big numbers for not a lot of boost.A mate of mine runs an R32 golf with the HPA FT400 kit and a charge cooler and it has run pretty much faultless since it was done and also does a proven 11.9 quarter and a 0-60 of 3.6 secs  Whats going on here reminds me of the old cossie days, where yes you could get 500bhp but at what costs!! Also it seems like the yanks have got the big power 1.8t game sewn up,loads of there guys seem to run high power but without the drama we encounter :?: :?:
> ...


bo 8) 8) tiful car that one ,,, any more pics,,, is that you car " GEM " ???


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I think that is John from Vagtech's car


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> Just had a call from JBS and they have said that the car will not be ready this week and its likely to be at least a couple of weeks.
> 
> I will update once its all completed!
> 
> No more till then. . . .


i'm guessing the same for Lego Man as well then :?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a call from JBS and they have said that the car will not be ready this week and its likely to be at least a couple of weeks.
> ...


Hu, Whats up stev?

Are you guessing again Mr Cain? :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> Are you guessing again Mr Cain? :lol:


it's Cane actually


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

caney said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > Are you guessing again Mr Cain? :lol:
> ...


At least he didn't call you McCain... :wink:

Mr Oven Chip... :lol: :wink:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > lego man said:
> ...


In fact, that could be your new name stev.. Cos you love chips (remaps) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

lego man said:


> In fact, that could be your new name stev.. Cos you love chips (remaps) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh man, don't go there, please. :roll:

This thread is looking pretty iffy in places already. Steve it was a very poor joke mate. Just take it with a pinch of salt... :lol:

Oh sh*t...


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > In fact, that could be your new name stev.. Cos you love chips (remaps) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


THIS THREAD IS LOCKED :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

caney said:


> THIS THREAD IS LOCKED :lol:


Vinegar will loosen it... :lol:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > THIS THREAD IS LOCKED :lol:
> ...


What about some curry sauce??

Is this getting silly?! :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> Is this getting silly?! :lol:


almost as silly as the amount of people trying to map Steves car :roll:


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

caney said:


> almost as silly as the amount of people trying to map Steves car :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Just had a call from JBS and they have said that the car will not be ready this week and its likely to be at least a couple of weeks.
> 
> I will update once its all completed!
> 
> No more till then. . . .


Thats ridiculous.......a couple of weeks to map a car thats supposedly semi-mapped anyway - 1 or 2 days tops it should be unless they've found an underlying problem that they dont want to disclose & are going to have to repair first.

The hardest part of mapping a car is getting the cold start correct as you only get 1 attempt at it with each mapping session.

I personally think there's something they arent telling you mate.

Lee


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

shell said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a call from JBS and they have said that the car will not be ready this week and its likely to be at least a couple of weeks.
> ...


you are a wind up !!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hmm your all so cynical, i'm sure there is a truthful and logical explination as to why it's going to take a few weeks. What do you guys expect in 12 weeks or so PERFECTION??? Sheeeshhhhh :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

roddy said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


Don't see how it's a wind up... :roll: christ!!! you could re-build an engine and map from the start in a couple of weeks... assuming there is someone compitent on the job....

I think more than likely they are saying a few weeks because of their current workload and cars currently booked in... after all it's better to have one "VERY VERY VERY VERY pissed off" customer... than lots and lots of "only a little pissed off" customers.(they don't want to pull guys off other projects and then get that customer annoyed).. Sorry to say it matey but thats usually the case... whats going to do the least damage to their business... 1 guy or 20? it's how business works :roll:

fingers crossed they can drop onto it sooner...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> whats going to do the least damage to their business... 1 guy or 20? it's how business works :roll:


 After this and the last thread on here I think there is plenty of damage to them and remember bad news travels fast and wide. How many from here who may have been thinking of using them may have had a slight change of mind following Vspurs's posts on the FACTS never mind what others think of this company and the way he's been treated? IMO it would be maddness to let them get your hands on your car for such a large amount of money and work. Would Steve give it to them again knowing what he knows now? When I say large amount of work I mean what should only take 2 to 3 weeks max not 12. This is not the first poor service report I have heard about this company and while in Awesome yesterday I was speaking to a guy who had similar experiences to Steve. No way would he go back to them.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

i guess it's not done since spurs hasn't posted.... or is that because the forum was down???


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Steve can not get to a PC at the moment hence no update.

DAZ


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Are JBS fixing that as well :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry cheap shot


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

robokn said:


> Are JBS fixing that as well :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sorry cheap shot


 I hear they are Rob but waiting a specialist techie from the USA to come over to do it :lol: 
Sorry another cheap shot :roll:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

les said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Are JBS fixing that as well :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


i thought jbs did everything "IN HOUSE"


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Any news Steve or are you suffering in silence? How about an update mate? :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

les said:


> Any news Steve or are you suffering in silence? How about an update mate? :?


I think you've just gotta be patient mate. I bet it's even worse for him... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Cheers

rich


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Any news Steve or are you suffering in silence? How about an update mate? :?
> ...


Well I just hope its all done soon and all he could have wished for after waiting soon long and spending so much.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

aint he supposed to be at the open day in it???


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

les said:


> Well I just hope its all done soon and all he could have wished for after waiting soon long and spending so much.


Couldn't agree more mate. i'd be camping at their front door... :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Well I just hope its all done soon and all he could have wished for after waiting soon long and spending so much.
> ...


Yeah with a shot gun and 2lbs of semtex :x


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

les said:


> [Yeah with a shot gun and 2lbs of semtex :x


With 2lbs of Semtex the shotgun is overkill. :lol:

I'd go for the shotgun or maybe an Uzi 9mm and leave some Arnie movies playing on a DVD player.

Or maybe just shove a banger through the letterbox... :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > [Yeah with a shot gun and 2lbs of semtex :x
> ...


 Or just pop a balloon behind them with a baseball bat as back up, should be enough to make one or two sh*t themselves


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

As steve has said he will post up when it's done, and be fair people would you want to be in his shoes
at the moment, waiting and waiting for the beast to be ready, I really feel for him so lets give HIM a 
little slack, JBS however :roll:


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I hope you are all keeping well?

I would just like to clear a few things up, if I may? 

Not too sure to the extent of the truth you guys know but, the reason why it is taking a while to 'tune' is because the engine is currently in parts and we are actually rebuilding it as we speak, almost fully built and ready for tuning.

But let me go in to a little more detail:

When Steve brought the car back to us he mentioned a problem with cold start and it cutting out every now and then. Ok so we figured, we will get the car in check what's and fault and fix the problem and continue with the tune.

We got the car back here and we had the same problem, would not fire up straight away on cold start and it actually started to give off a little smoke while the car was here. (white)

So, we removed the plugs and noticed one was 'clean'
Checked the compression - that was ok
Did a block test to see if any exhaust gasses were in the cooling system - that was ok

A few more checks went by and everything was showing ok, so it was a bit of a head scratcher this one.

After the car had cooled down my head tech had an idea and rushed off into the workshop to have a look he stared to remove the inlet manifold and look down the ports of the ported and polished cylinder head that we got in from CNC Heads (Ric Wood Tuning) they had a good reputation and their work looked top notch. But after the cylinder head was removed we were surprised to find coolant sitting on top of the inlet valves. See this picture:










So as you can imagine when we noticed this it was not the best of moments and called Steve to let him know what was happening.

At that point we got on to Ric Wood send over the pictures and requested the head back for inspection. Which we figured is fair enough.

We sent back the cylinder head and they reported back the next day confirming there is a crack in the inlet runner due to the CNC process not leaving enough material, after the head heat cycled a few times the crack propagated, depositing coolant in to two inlet ports. Their diagnosis was to replace FOC and return a new head with CNC porting and polishing ASAP.

At this point we got all the gaskets ready to be fitted and waited the cylinder head returning back to us.

Few days later the head is back, but there was another problem! The cam chain tensioner must have got damaged in transit! See pic:










Another nightmare, so we got a new tensioner the next day.

So as I said to clear a few things up we have not been tuning it for a past two weeks we have be resolving a component failure under warranty.

As I mentioned the car is almost built back up and as I type this I have got a tech currently build the car back up ready for testing and then tuning.

I do hope this clears a few things up and we can continue as always!

Steve, I will be in contact as soon as the engine is re-built and we can confirm the new cylinder head is not leaking any coolant.

Kind Regards

JBS Team.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

JBS Sales said:


> I do hope this clears a few things up and we can continue as always!


Sounds like a run of unforeseen problems and a clear demonstration that forum assumptions are not always just. 

But at least you guys had the balls to post details here and I'm sure Steve is equally happy that you're dealing with it professionally and promptly.

Really looking forward to seeing how this car finally performs. 8)

Cheers

rich


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> But at least you guys had the balls to post details here


Seconded.

Looks like alot of problems, but well on the road to being done. Looking forward to the final results.

It's stuff like this that makes me think I'll never have pockets anywhere near enough for a Big Turbo car. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

and i will third that (if i may !!!!!!! :wink: ) good luck to Vspurs.......


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Is it done yet?

Have I missed it, really want to hear how it turned out

Don't keep us in suspense Steve...............................


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> JBS Sales said:
> 
> 
> > I do hope this clears a few things up and we can continue as always!
> ...


this was 3 weeks ago now Rich so no more updates in that time?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Hark said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > It's stuff like this that makes me think I'll never have pockets anywhere near enough for a Big Turbo car. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


i'm guessing you got my replied pm a few weeks ago?if so do what i suggested :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

caney said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


Whats that - buy a faster car to begin with ??


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I've had the car back for a little while now but still have a few things to finish off and a few things to sort out!

Just a couple of other changes and adjustments to be done.

Should be all sorted in time for Audi International!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> Should be all sorted in time for Audi International!


so,will you be unleashing your new found power on the track for us all to see?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

We'll see!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> We'll see!


that's a no then :wink:


----------

